

Exams suck (2013) - oskarth
http://minireference.com/blog/exams-suck/

======
oskarth
I thought his proposal was really interesting:

 _Assume we standardize a taxonomy of concepts, each concept being like a
“stage” in a computer game. You can think of the planets in the khan-academy
galaxy. I can’t find the link right now, but I know of a company that had a
complete knowledge graph and always scheduled the quiz questions so that you
would be practicing on topics which you didn’t know but you had all the
prerequisites for. So assume we have this bunch of “stages” to clear and to
clear a stage you have to pass a bunch of difficult exercises which require
the use of that concept.

The student profile should show the grade as a triple (w, m, y), where w is
the number of stages I cleared in the last seven days, m is how many stages I
cleared in the last 30 days, and y is how many I cleared in the last year.
This is analogous to how the UNIX command top reports CPU load averages._

While concepts are highly interwoven at higher stages, I don't see why this
wouldn't work up to a generation or two ago, which very roughly corresponds to
undergraduate studies in fields like mathematics.

